# Links to the poll questions threads



## Bill4728

Here is a single thread with links to all the polls from last summer.
  link to " How long have you owned HGVC?"   
  link to " What other TS system do you own?  
  link to " How many HGVC weeks do you own?"  
  link to "What size and season do you own?"  
  link to " HGVC Elite vs non-Elite Owners?"  
  link to " What is your favorite Elite benefit?"    
  link to  "How have you used your HGVC ownership?" 
  link to  "Which HGVC Resorts do you own?"  
  link to "Which Club affiliated resorts have you stayed via your Club points?"  

This should clean up the main HGVC board.


----------



## linsj

Thank you for doing this.


----------

